# CAlculo de las lineas digitales de datos en una RAM



## sofialmau (Ago 24, 2007)

A ver si alguien puede con esta cuestion de examen ( que pa mi que está mal)!!! o por lo menos no me sale

¿Cuantas líneas digitales de datos y direcciones necesita una memoria RAm de 4Mbit de capacidad organizada en palabras de 2 bytes?

a) 27
b) 30
c) 34
d) 38

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Sofía


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 24, 2007)

2bytes*8bits=16 bits


Ahora prueba y error que es mas facil  2^n

2^20=1.048.576
2^21=2.097.152
2^22=4.194.304 ya to tengo

22+16= 38 lineas


Ya me comentaras si he aprobado o me queda por septiembre


----------



## sofialmau (Ago 24, 2007)

Vaya pues a ti te sale una respuesta de las propuestas. Aprobado fijo!!!!
  
Entiendo que tu solucion es la correcta , pero entonces esto me suscita varias dudas.

La Capacidad de una memoria  es el numero de bits que puede almacenar, si no estoy equivocada.

Capacidad = Nº  de direcciones * Nº bits( 1 palabra)


En este caso, la Capacidad es 4Mbits = 2^2 * 2^20 = 2^22 ( hasta ahi estoy de acuerdo) Es el numero de celdas que tiene la memoria.
En este caso 1 palabra son 2 bytes ;
1 byte = 8 bits , es decir 2^3 bits, por lo que 2 bytes , deben ser 2^4 bits=16 bits (también de acuerdo)

Sustituyendo en la ecuación de la capacidad;

2^22 = 2^( Nº de direcciones ) * 2^4 ( bits que tien la palabra)

Lo que no entiendo es porque sumas 22 +16? Por un lado tomas el exponente del factor de la izquierda de la ecuación y por el otro tomas uno de los factores. Sigo sin entenderlo, debe ser que estoy confundida con lo que es cada una de las cosas. 
Agradeceria que tubieras la amabilidad de aclarame semejante embrollo.

Graciasl mil por anticipado

Sofía


----------



## fitocondria (Sep 12, 2007)

A mi me da 34

Capacidad de memoria ram= el numero de direcciones por la capacidad de palabra
4,194,304=18k por 16

Número de direcciónes: 18 lineas elevadas a la potencia número 2: 2^18=262,144.
Capacidad de palabra: 2 bytes : 1byte =8 bits : Por lo tanto 2*8 = 16 bits de palabra.

4,194,304=262,144*16

Ahora sumamos 18 y 16: 18 + 16= 34. Ya que nos interesa saber el número de linas en total de líneas de palabra y de direccionamiento.


----------

